# My Ben ???-11/95



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow - - talk about a touching letter. Keep on the scent Ben - Mom & Dad are right with you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

..just when my sinuses were clearing up too! I have only heard Ben's name, I didn't know much about him. He was a gorgeous red boy. It's wonderful to read such a loving tribute to him from your friend. It must be wonderful for you to know that someone else recognized the love Ben shared with you and your husband and knew the sadness of his passing.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

That made me cry at my desk, Carol...how beautiful. Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to say the guy that wrote that article was 22 years old at the time. We consider him our kid because Tim mentored him and to this day, he calls and writes us and sends us pictures of the kids. We were able to see him last fall when he was stationed up at Parris Island SC and he was sitting in Tim's old office at the same desk. It was wierd to see and he was like MOM!!!! when he saw me. He is now a mastersargent in the marine corp.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow! How that story touched my heart! What a wonderful find. I think Ben is watching over you now!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

You should be very proud of your "son"--that was a beautifully written tribute to Ben.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

OK , crying, what a beautiful tribute.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I would have that framed and hang someplace special! Very touching tribute to your Ben.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was eloquent and very touching.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Thank you for sharing that story. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ben*

That was a beautiful letter written for Ben and Ben was a beautiful boy!
I'm sure you will see him at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

What a wonderful tribute......I agree with Bob Dylan....frameworthy!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Carol, what a beautiful letter. It brough tears to my eyes...thank you for sharing it. xxoo


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I showed it to my husband tonight when he got home and he cried again. He loved that dog so much.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is his original story that I posted.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=29562


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, even though he was only with you a short time, Ben obvioiusly made a huge impace on you and Tim and some other Marines. That letter was precious, especially from a 22-year-old. Sleep well, Ben....


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

That was lovely Carol i thought your avatar was Beau i did not know about your Ben he sounded a lovely boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Thank you for sharing - tears are falling again now - Ben was lucky in living life to the full in his final forever home.

Run free amd sleep softly Ben


----------

